# looking for a trailer



## deerhunter08 (Nov 19, 2002)

i am looking for a trailer that can be used to tow my quad. if any one has one they would liek to sell please let me know


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Check your PM.


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

If you're looking for a new one, there's a place just south of M-59 on the west side of US-23(on old 23). I bought a utility trailer there several years ago very reasonable. He has all kinds of styles available.


----------



## RSGS (Oct 1, 2001)

I have a aluminum snowmobile trailer in excellent shape. It tows like a dream. It's longer and wider than the average tralier. It will tow two quads, a quad and a snow machine, or two snow machines with no trouble. Latest maintenance includes new bearings and tires. It has a ramp to load/offload from the front or rear. Asking $350. Send me an email and I will send you some pictures if you wish.


----------

